# Simple Soap



## Lynnz (Jan 19, 2011)

Just wanted to achieve something that was simple or quiet possibly. This is scented with Oregan trails Michael Kors type and I have named it Bridal bouquet. Smells lovely, would have loved to avoided the partial gel but being a floral I am thinking it may not be possible..........might use freezer for a few hours instead of fridge next time


----------



## holly99 (Jan 19, 2011)

It's very pretty. I know how annoying partial gels are but it's so nice and round that I think it works in this case.


----------



## dubnica (Jan 19, 2011)

Lynn, nothing you make is simple...its just fantastic.  Your work inspires me.


----------



## llineb (Jan 19, 2011)

ooooooooh...I love it!!!!!!!!!  It's simple but classy!


----------



## agriffin (Jan 19, 2011)

That is stunning!  Love the name


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Jan 19, 2011)

It looks divine!


----------



## krissy (Jan 19, 2011)

that looks like some sort of white chocolate desert!! as usual, Lyn i am green with soapy envy!! Great job!!


----------



## heyjude (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, color me envious! Beautiful job as always. Lovely stamp.


----------



## ewenique (Jan 19, 2011)

Even the partial gel works beautifully.  Lovely soaps!


----------



## MsDee (Jan 19, 2011)

So creamy and white


----------



## Relle (Jan 20, 2011)

Simple and pretty, looks like slightly melted ice cream. Mmmm, food.

Relle.


----------



## nattynoo (Jan 20, 2011)

What a nice simple soap.
Reminds me of snow.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 20, 2011)

So soft and creamy looking!  Another gorgeous soap Lyn!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 20, 2011)

I adore this one too Lyn. Have you tried freezing your mould before pouring the soap into it?  :wink:


----------



## heartandsoap (Jan 20, 2011)

perfect!!

wish I could smell it


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jan 20, 2011)

Pure comes to mind when I look at that soap, pure and intimate, so very very pretty, partial gel can be frustrating but I think it doesn't take away from this soap.


----------



## paillo (Jan 20, 2011)

lyn, when i need inspiration i look at your soaps, your site is a favorite bookmark although i cannot for the life of me figure out how you do those pretty fluffed tops. totally gorgeous, classy, elegant... wow! perfect for the occasion!


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 21, 2011)

Paillo with the tops I just use a popsicle stick I think you call them in the USA and run along each side of the mold when it is thicker and turn it up and over into the middle somewhat. I then refrigerate as you dont want heat to flop your tops so to speak :0). Just play with it and it will come to you I am sure :0). 
Bubbles I am going to try that with the next batch as would love to soap this without the partial get......it would then really look like a dollop of ice-cream .
Oh soap dont you just love it all, I so enjoy coming and browsing everyones soaps and glad you all dont mind me sharing mine with you to :0)


----------



## Dremma (Jan 21, 2011)

That is just a beautiful soap!  Very elegant.


----------



## Microdot (Jan 21, 2011)

Classy, I love it!


----------

